# Finally got a laser engraver and it has a rotary tool included!



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm hoping to make this a home based business in time. Has anyone used a laser engraver and how did it turn out for you?


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

TedH71 said:


> I'm hoping to make this a home based business in time. Has anyone used a laser engraver and how did it turn out for you?


I am in the process of choosing a laser engraver/cutter. Would you mind sharing info on which one that you chose and why?


----------

